# FeelFree Kayaks



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

I am looking at a FeelFree Kayak for my family & friends to use when they want to go with me. Anyone have any feedback on the Lure or Moken series? They have a new dealer in Mobile, and was thinking of calling him for demo. Looking for some first hand experience from the PFF kayakers.


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

I love my lure..that being said it is heavy. That wilderness tarpon 130x looks real nice. And is like 20lbs lighter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Slamdancer said:


> I am looking at a FeelFree Kayak
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


I can't figure out how to tag on this forum but "Yellowhammer fishing" sells them, he just told me how he sold his 2015 Hobie Outback and purchased the Lure in its place and hasn't looked back since, shoot him a PM


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

*14 Moken*

I bought a slightly used 14 FeelFree Moken this morning and after spending a few hours on it fishing, I am very impressed. The yak is stable, tracks well, and has a very functional layout. Not to mention it did produce a nice rat Red. :thumbup:


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Booyah

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

*14 Moken*

I have taken my new 14 Moken out on four fishing trips and I am still very pleased. My last excursion included my seven year old daughter sitting in the storage area behind the seat. I was still able to strap my create down as a back rest for her and a towel made a great padded seat. No problem what so ever with stability. We hit a few piers with live minnows and top water jigs with no success; however, the time spent with my youngest child is PRICELESS. When we got back to our launch location, my daughter paddled around in the yak by herself. It will not be long before I am looking for our second yak for her...


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thats awesome, i put my daughters right behind me on my lure, seems to work quite well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

